# open letter to Chris Newman



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Chris
l would like to invite you an open debate over the legality of our reptile shows.
l will out line the reasons why l think that your interpenetration of British Law is wrong.
l will also show why l think that you have wrongly advised our hobby,and this had lead to a misunderstanding of the Law,and this has lead to reptile shows closing needlessly.
All the evidence l'll show will be British Law,your own posts/threds and evidence forum all the British reptile forums
MY case load permitting, and your acceptance we can start next week.
This thred is for Chris only to reply
Any questions from anybody else you can either pm me or use another thred
Steven Rudge


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

As this is only going to turn into pages of drivel, I will lock it and move it to the correct section, after removing all other posts except the OP.

If Chris would like to take Steve up on his offer, then if Chris pm's me, I will open the thread to allow him to reply.

In fact, if either party would like me to post their replies for them, then I can keep the thread locked and only allow the two parties to actually comment/debate/counter each others points.


Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> Could you post this for me please:
> 
> My email address is [email protected], you are welcome to email me your thoughts on this matter but, I will not debate the issues on the forum, for which I am sure many others will be entirely thankful!
> 
> However, let me just address one point, you suggest it is my interpretation of British Law, that is not accurate I do not interpret law; I leave that to qualified individuals. On the Defra Working Group my legal advisors were Debbie Ashenhurst from the RSPCA, who if my memory serves me correctly was a barrister, and Mike Radford, reader in law from the School of Law at Aberdeen University. My independent legal advisor are Knights Solicitors of Tunbridge Wells and of course we had the benefit of advise from the governments own legal advisors. I trust that clarifies the situation to your satisfaction!




On that note, I will not be posting any more on here as Chris has clearly declined the offer of the open debate. Steven, please direct all replies to the email above.

Cheers

Andy


----------

